# Is there anyone in Eire Looking to go Abroad for Treatment



## Nellyfitz (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi There,

I have to admit i have been lurking for quiet some time, Taking everything in, mostly on the International Boards. I was wondering if any of you ladies have looked into or considered going abroad for treatment. I had initially looked into a Dublin Clinic and the costs are just crazy. I have made enquires into a CZ clinic and for the price of 1 transfer in Dublin we could have multiple go's in CZ. 

Any info or feedback is welcome
Helen


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there. Im just new to this site a few days! learned more reading the threads than ever before.  Shocked at how many options there are!  there is a thread 'treatment outside the uk' or if you go into the Northern Ireland girls thread there is lots of info there!    At the moment I am making initial contact with Ceram in Marbella and have just recently learned about embryo adoption at IM in Barcelona  its not as bleak looking anymore with all these possibilities!!!!!!!!! i dont know how long you have been hoping and dreaming but i know now that how i feel today about certain options feels very different to what might not have seemed like a good idea when i started down this road almost 5 years ago now!   i will paste at the bottom of this message the info on both of the options (kindly sent to me on this site) i am looking at at the moment but i am a newbie and im sure there are many many more!  i will post the info i have in my next post.   Chat soon.  take care,    

CERAM is located in Marbella in the “Avenida Severo Ochoa”, Nº 35; right on the main street of Marbella, just before the cross with the Ojen road, the way to the football stadium. Easy way by car or walking and easy to park in the nearby.

The Clinic is as near to Fuengirola as it is to Estepona and Ronda, as well as, not being far way from La Línea, San Roque and Algeciras. All this places are very well accessed from the main road N-340 and the toll motorway.

This enables patients not to waste time and get on with their treatment without interrupting their jobs or usual habits. 

The treatments for foreign patients are designed so that they only have to stay one week in Marbella. 

IM Barcelona website re embryo adoption :  www.institutomarques.com


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Nellyfitz and flowerfairies

Here is the link to "Treatment outside the UK". You'll find lots of info on all the different clinics there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

We went to IVI Valencia for DE IVF as I couldn't wait the approx 3-4 yrs I was quoted by a Dublin clinic as well as the expense of it. I can't fault the care and treatment we received. There are several IVI centres in Spain. We were extremely fortunate not having had any previous fertility treatment, it worked first time for us resulting in a beautiful baby boy. Their website is:

http://www.ivi.es/eng/index.htm

Some clinics use a pool of donors (matching your criteria) others offer shared donors (eggs sharing). Egg sharing will bring your costs down.

Feel free to IM me if you want to ask any questions and I'll try and help where possible. You'll get lots of help and info from the girls on FF.

Good luck. It's a rollercoaster but it is so worth it. 

Kittyxxxx


----------



## flowerfairies (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for that!!!! i will look into Valencia tonite  im studying for class this weekend but as soon as i get my work caught up i will be looking at all the costs etc in the clinics i have been told about on the site so far - got various costs back from Marbella and Barcelona - thank you for your reply and im sure i will be picking your brains very soon - its also great to hear from someone who knows how successful it can be! sending you lots of healing reiki     talk soon. Big thanks ! x


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Flowerfairies

No problem at all, pick away!!

Good luck

Kittyxxxx


----------



## judelarry (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Flower Fairies.Im sorry for no reply before Im trying to work out how to use this.Well Im off to Barcelona in 2 weeks time for a consultation egg donation.I ll let you know How we get on and let me Know if you are going to try it too? 


flowerfairies said:


> Hi there. Im just new to this site a few days! learned more reading the threads than ever before. Shocked at how many options there are! there is a thread 'treatment outside the uk' or if you go into the Northern Ireland girls thread there is lots of info there! At the moment I am making initial contact with Ceram in Marbella and have just recently learned about embryo adoption at IM in Barcelona  its not as bleak looking anymore with all these possibilities!!!!!!!!! i dont know how long you have been hoping and dreaming but i know now that how i feel today about certain options feels very different to what might not have seemed like a good idea when i started down this road almost 5 years ago now! i will paste at the bottom of this message the info on both of the options (kindly sent to me on this site) i am looking at at the moment but i am a newbie and im sure there are many many more! i will post the info i have in my next post. Chat soon. take care,
> 
> CERAM is located in Marbella in the "Avenida Severo Ochoa", Nº 35; right on the main street of Marbella, just before the cross with the Ojen road, the way to the football stadium. Easy way by car or walking and easy to park in the nearby.
> 
> ...


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Nelly,
We are just back from  our consultation with Reprofit in Czech Republic.
We are going for treatment DE in August.
The clinic is lovely, the people lovely and the nurses are like models - I felt like a frump.
I even got my med swhen we were there and my doctors mobile number is case I had any problems.
It is costing us E3100 for treatment but I think the price is to go up next year.
If you need any more info just contact me and I will be happy to help.
There is also a Reprofit thread here .  I am not computer sassy so cannot give you the link to the thread but its under Czech Republic.

BoBo


----------



## MillieMac (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Bobo, 

How long were you waiting for an consultation with Reprofit. I'm just about to book my first consultation with the clinic and I'm wondering how long I will be waiting for. 

Thanks... Millie.


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Millie,
We asked him if we could go during our Easter holidays as we are both of during Easter.  I think Stepan does the engilsh speaking consults on a Monday or a Thursday so just bear that in mind when your booking with him.  We gave him a date and he told us that it was OK with him.  We went for 2 days and got a good feel for the place and found our bearings etc.
We made a few mistakes along the way but at least when we go the next time for treatmetn we will know what we are doing and where to go.  ( well thats the plan anyway )

bobo


----------



## Nellyfitz (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All,

Thank you all so much for your responses. Unfortunately we found out deivf is not an advisable route for us to proceed with, as the problem i have is not just contained in my eggs it's in every gene in my body so deivf will not make a difference. I had been emailing Stephan in Reprofit since Dec 07 and we were due to visit the clinic in Feb,and he had us scheduled for transfer in May, but what i thought was a routine check up with gyne in mid Jan and expecting to get the okay to proceed with ivf, it turned out that i was advised against any type pregnancy.  
This devastated both myself and my Husband and i think i cried for two days solid, however we have now accepted it and moved on, it is strange one door closes and another one opens. Two days after getting this news i had a phone from the Adoption Board to ask if we were still interested in adoption(i had made enquires over a year ago and forgotten all about it) that there was a space on the information session. We are now up to our ears in paperwork and hope to adopt a child from Vietnam in the next year or so.
I wish you all the very best for the future and positive vibes   that you have success in your journeys.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Helen,
What terrible news to get , I can totally understand the crying for days .
Well you are so right that one door closes and another opening - the adoption route is a great chance for you both.  I am adopted myself so I am also considering this avenue although DH not just as keen.
I wish you both every success and the time will fly by for you.

Bobo


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Just spotted this thread and was going to reply re Reprofit especially for Helen but read to the end and just want to say how sorry I am what devastating news. Goood luck for the adoption.

I am also going to Reprofit in OCt for Et and will keep an eye out to see how the rest of you get on. Its good to hear such positive reports when its such a shot in the dark!

Lesley


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi 
new to this thread and considering Donor egg as route for us.  Can someone advice me on what tests  clinic will require and if these can be carried out at home - live in NIreland.  Also rough cost for treatment at different clinics and time scale for treatment.  I am sure if i keep reading threads some if not all answers are there but thought i would ask anyhow.  

Thanks for your help hope all works out for those going for treatment. Bron


----------

